# Show off your new toys



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

As Buck Perry, Don Dickson, and John Bales would say, "Great You have the perfect Spoonpluggers Boat"
Now go catch some fish!









Hal


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow, came in from Japan in just two days. Avail shallow spool for the Cardinal I will have later this week, along with some beefier bail springs. Gotta set it up right for trout, no reason to have 200yd worth of 4lb mono. This one holds about half, and has a beveled lip to boot in order to facilitate longer casts.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

tincanary said:


> I haven't received it yet, but I was the lucky sole bidder on a really nice Zebco Cardinal 3 and got it for a nice price. My plan is to add an Avail shallow spool, reinforced bail springs, carbon drag, and a silicon carbide line roller so it'll be set up properly for braid.


I obtained two Cardinal 4’s off FleaBay as well as a recent Penn 710. I’m not into the modification circuit, but I do enjoy cleaning and lubing old reels. Oh, I forgot the Abu Mag 2; I love those 80’s “in between” Abus!


----------



## #1wallygator (Jan 31, 2017)

fishnpbr said:


> Me too.
> 
> View attachment 770003
> 
> ...


Very nice rig!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

6thMichCav said:


> I obtained two Cardinal 4’s off FleaBay as well as a recent Penn 710. I’m not into the modification circuit, but I do enjoy cleaning and lubing old reels. Oh, I forgot the Abu Mag 2; I love those 80’s “in between” Abus!


It's a shame we don't have many aftermarket reel parts on our side of the world, save for bearings. In Japan, the manufacturers such as Abu, Daiwa, and Shimano all make parts to make their more popular reels better suited to different purposes. Then there are a lot of aftermarket companies that do as well. It's way different over there for sure. My wife and I are planning a trip there to see some of her relatives in the future, you can bet your ass I'm taking a pocket full of money with me lol


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

tincanary said:


> Wow, came in from Japan in just two days. Avail shallow spool for the Cardinal I will have later this week, along with some beefier bail springs. Gotta set it up right for trout, no reason to have 200yd worth of 4lb mono. This one holds about half, and has a beveled lip to boot in order to facilitate longer casts.
> 
> View attachment 770191


Interesting these mods your making, I kind of sidelined my 3’s and 4’s as I have transitioned to braid?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

msfcarp said:


> Interesting these mods your making, I kind of sidelined my 3’s and 4’s as I have transitioned to braid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I really like these old Cardinals, they're stout machines and very well built. While I own some buttery smooth and refined newer stuff, something about these old workhorses makes me smile. They're a lot of fun to use in spite of their shortcomings compared with the new stuff.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

tincanary said:


> I really like these old Cardinals, they're stout machines and very well built. While I own some buttery smooth and refined newer stuff, something about these old workhorses makes me smile. They're a lot of fun to use in spite of their shortcomings compared with the new stuff.


No doubt, I was late in the game going to braid and it seems I have more trouble with tangling and knotting with my Cardinal’s than my Presidents. Especially seems to want to wind around the spool button a lot.

I bought my first Cardinals in 1980 and have many, many hours on them. Have picked up a few more through the years mostly on EBay, did find a couple at flea markets as well, always on the lookout for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

msfcarp said:


> No doubt, I was late in the game going to braid and it seems I have more trouble with tangling and knotting with my Cardinal’s than my Presidents. Especially seems to want to wind around the spool button a lot.
> 
> I bought my first Cardinals in 1980 and have many, many hours on them. Have picked up a few more through the years mostly on EBay, did find a couple at flea markets as well, always on the lookout for them.
> 
> ...


If you ever wanted a worthy replacement for the Cardinal, my favorite is the Daiwa SS Tournament. Like the Cardinal, they have a worm drive and multi-disc drag and way overbuilt. They have been in continuous production for about 35 years now, and still run the same price now as they did then at $100-ish. The spool on them is long and shallow and tapered 5 degrees for longer casts. They're a little hard to get, even pre-pandemic because the tackle shops tend to order few and they sell out fast. Even used reels sell for prices very close or even more than a new reel in many instances due to the popularity. She might be ugly but man can she cook!


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Here's the factory Cardinal spool vs the aftermarket.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well went out and got another new toy. Sold our old camper on a permanent site but still want to do some camping


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

tincanary said:


> If you ever wanted a worthy replacement for the Cardinal, my favorite is the Daiwa SS Tournament. Like the Cardinal, they have a worm drive and multi-disc drag and way overbuilt. They have been in continuous production for about 35 years now, and still run the same price now as they did then at $100-ish. The spool on them is long and shallow and tapered 5 degrees for longer casts. They're a little hard to get, even pre-pandemic because the tackle shops tend to order few and they sell out fast. Even used reels sell for prices very close or even more than a new reel in many instances due to the popularity. She might be ugly but man can she cook!
> 
> View attachment 770305
> View attachment 770306


I own 5 of the Diawa SS tour reels they are my all time favorite spinning reels. I believe 3 are the 700 series and 2 1300's they have always been very reliable reels with a reel smooth drag. I know the 700 series is a small reel but i have landed some big cats while walleye fishing using that little reel.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

piketroller stopped by earlier and watched me put this one back together. It cleaned up pretty good.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

My trout spool came in for my Daiwa Alphas CT, this sucker is light!



















For comparison purposes, my other spool is good in it's own right. The purple spool is way better for short casts, best for fishing the wood and spinach on the trout streams. One isn't better than the other, each one is better suited to a different kind of fishing.










I'll load her up with about 50yd of Daiwa J-Braid and it'll be a pitching machine.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought a new silver bass rod, does that count? It wasn't very expensive


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Mr Burgundy said:


> I bought a new silver bass rod, does that count? It wasn't very expensive


Just a GLX?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

piketroller said:


> Just a GLX?


Lol now that's pretty funny. I have been looking at a few of the new NRX+ rods..


----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cuda man (Mar 6, 2008)

Hope it’s as good as people say it is


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

fishnpbr said:


> LOL Yeah it's a truck. I use them accordingly but all the trucks I have ever owned get a heavy rubber bed mat and a tailgate cover. I'll own this truck a very long while. May be the last one I ever buy?? Common sense protection for me. YMMV


What does YMMV mean ?? I'm not hip I suppose 🤣 sharp truck!


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Your mileage may vary.


----------

